# Whatup everybody I'm new



## DoABarrelRoll (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey guys I wanted to stop by and say that I am pretty new here. Going to be getting a brand new Samsung or HTC in the next couple of days. I've had a Droid X for the past 2 years basically and I'm finally moving on to something more new and modern. I haven't really decided what I'm going to get yet, but I look forward to rooting and ROMming it with the help from ya'll once I do! Thanks.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Great to have you here! Welcome to RootzWiki!


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Don't ever take advice from jellybellys.. hahaha.

Welcome.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

blaineevans said:


> Don't ever take advice from jellybellys.. hahaha.
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


 and him also lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> and him also lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


or you too.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Only take advice from me  starting with... (get the s3)

The Galaxy


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

elliott35 said:


> Only take advice from me  starting with... (get the s3)
> 
> The Galaxy


Take advice from someone who has patrick star as his avatar pic? Guess it could be worse and be sponge bob.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

elliott35 said:


> Only take advice from me  starting with... (get the s3)
> 
> The Galaxy


Taking advice from you? You reccomend the GS3 with it's LOCKED bootloader? Not in a million years.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

I didn't say Verizon


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

elliott35 said:


> I didn't say Verizon


But I knew you were recommending the Verizon version because you were always posting in the Verizon section
"Customer for 25 years"
"Secured my unlimited data"
blah blah blah


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Doesn't mean I have to recommend it from them  also I forgot about that topic lol, I did end up with unlimited data.


----------



## DoABarrelRoll (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm so lost now I don't know who to listen to...
















I would like an S3, maybe the developer edition. At this point I just want something with an unlocked, or at least unlockable, bootloader. Removable SD + battery and a front facing camera. I have simple needs.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

DoABarrelRoll said:


> I'm so lost now I don't know who to listen to...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 unless you have any other carrier than Verizon they as far as I know don't have a developers phone yet. You could look at the galaxy nexus if you want a true unlocked bootloader or play the waiting game ABC see if someone finds a way to truely unlock the Verizon s3. Worse case is you buy the s3 and if it don't work out you can sell it and put the money towards the next phone.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> Doesn't mean I have to recommend it from them  also I forgot about that topic lol, I did end up with unlimited data.


Everyone who upgraded or somehow renewed their contract before June 28 ended up with unlimited data for the term of their new 2 year contract. After that, unlimited data will be gone for everyone. Period.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

landshark said:


> Everyone who upgraded or somehow renewed their contract before June 28 ended up with unlimited data for the term of their new 2 year contract. After that, unlimited data will be gone for everyone. Period.


I really really really don't want to start this again...

The Galaxy


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

landshark said:


> Everyone who upgraded or somehow renewed their contract before June 28 ended up with unlimited data for the term of their new 2 year contract. After that, unlimited data will be gone for everyone. Period.


Hate to say it but you're wrong. After the 28th of June if you got a phone at a subsidized price then you lost your unlimited data. If you buy your phone from them at full retail or buy used then you keep it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Hate to say it but you're wrong. After the 28th of June if you got a phone at a subsidized price then you lost your unlimited data. If you buy your phone from them at full retail or buy used then you keep it.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


You are correct. I did not include the info about purchasing at full retail or purchasing a phone through swappa, ebay, etc. would still keep your unlimited data. I am only assuming, as I would imagine most people also are, that Verizon will eventually end that too within 2 years from now. I think it's a fairly safe assumption considering Verizon no longer lists unlimited data under it's available plans.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

landshark said:


> You are correct. I did not include the info about purchasing at full retail or purchasing a phone through swappa, ebay, etc. would still keep your unlimited data. I am only assuming, as I would imagine most people also are, that Verizon will eventually end that too within 2 years from now. I think it's a fairly safe assumption considering Verizon no longer lists unlimited data under it's available plans.


Just because they don't list it don't mean they do away with it. Back in the 90's when I still had a long distance plan with att on a land line. Even after they got rid of it I still had that plan for almost 10 years until I got rid of my phone. I had a cellphone plan with att that when they got rid of it I still had the plan for years after until I left them for Verizon. So its hard to say what Verizon will do. It could go either way. If they really wanted to axe the unlimited data plans they could have said once your 2 year contract is up your unlimited plan is gone no if,ands,or buts. Legally nothing anyone could do about it as your contract Is good for only 2 years after that its basically null and void.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DoABarrelRoll (Jul 16, 2012)

I am on Verizon (for now). Until the end of the year. I'm liking Sprint because, a) they still have unlimited data, and b ) 4G is available at and around my house on Sprint, but not Verizon. Just kinda riding this whole contract thing up. Still haven't made up my mind about a phone. *Sigh*


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

People says sprint throttles data. Plus if you are roaming on data if you use too much they will kick you out of your contract. How true don't know but best to do some research and make sure.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Sprint is gross. I wouldn't go that route personally. A) Service is sub-par at best (yes, even 4G).







No one uses sprint, therefore few develop for it. C) CDMA.

Grab yourself a play store GN, or an S3 from any carrier other than Verizon.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Sprint is gross. I wouldn't go that route personally. A) Service is sub-par at best (yes, even 4G).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do happen to like my VZW s3


----------

